# My 2 Cents on Boris Diaw(worth your time)



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Boris is a good NBA *role* player, hes already an amazing defender with nice size and huge wingspan, hes just not a good offensive player, hes been stuck in a horrible situation all this time and never really had a chance to show his skills

heres an example - put Bruce Bowen on the Hawks and see how much attention/praise hes going to get

Boris is a Doug Christie type defender with poor offensive skills(he has athletic ability, he still might devolop)

he is a pretty good passer thought

he can be a great role player for you guys, IDK why you seem to be thinking like hes worthless


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok thank you for the info. Been hearing good things about this kid and I am rooting for him to do good.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

unfortunately, a good defensive player who can pass doesnt really fit our system. He's not going to play major minutes. Marion is our best defensive player and stopper.

In our system we need guys who can spot up and shot in the half court and can run on a break. If Borris doesnt develop a jumper, he wont get minutes. 

I heard that the suns were putting alot of time into developing Barbosa this over this summer. I hope it pays off, maybe he can play along side Nash at times as well.

We had such a thin bench, how its just gotten worse. I hope we can sign finley. We could really use his help right now.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Defense is good, no doubt. But in our system you need offense just as much, if not more.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> Boris is a good NBA *role* player, hes already an amazing defender with nice size and huge wingspan, hes just not a good offensive player, hes been stuck in a horrible situation all this time and never really had a chance to show his skills
> 
> heres an example - put Bruce Bowen on the Hawks and see how much attention/praise hes going to get
> 
> ...


I think Boris will really work well in our system. Our system really benefits athletic guys who can run the floor. Heck Hunter has one of the worst shots I've ever seen (bricks anything from 5 feet out) but he shot 60% here. Obviously to be really dangerous in our system you need a good/decent jumper but you can still thrive by getting easy baskets on the break or pulling for spot up unguarded jumpers (even bad jump shooters can make shots when they aren't contested on a consistent basis). 

Another thing is role players is exactly what Phoenix needs. The Bulls didn't win it with 10 all stars, they won it with two stars (well legends) and a lot of roll players (some that were extremely good... but still roll players none the less), same with almost any championship team. I was excited that we traded for him rather than Smith or Childress (though wouldn't have minded Smith) because I don't think they would have worked in our system as well. I can't wait to see what this guy does in a Phoenix uniform.

One last thing to note... I think he will get a lot more minutes than anyone seems to believe. The Suns said themselves they'd been targeting him for years (ever since he was drafted) so he's someone they like rather then someone they had to settle for.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

As long as he can run the floor and dunk he will do well. I'm glad he plays D well though.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

***this is a old old thread im bumping from when the first trade was made


I really liked this kid and im glad to see he did as well as I tought he would


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, good call ^_^ He's performed above-and-beyond of what we expected when he first came.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diaw no superstar, but hes better then a role player.

He'll be like a super role player. =)


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm actually kinda surprise too. Diaw putting up 11 ppg. I know he's good, but I thought he'll be passive when it comes to scoring. I just hope he stays aggresive offensively when Amare returns.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

OK i'm maybe going out of my mind but i'm gona tell it ! IMO Diaw is the closest thing to a Scottie Pippen with a way less developped offensive game (but always improving !). Both have the same body type, both are very good defender, both have great court vision, both get their share of rebounds, the only big difference is on the offense.

I guess one could say that Diaw is a (not so) poor man's Scottie Pippen !


----------

